# Sorabij on CD?



## Ispin (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there anybody on the board who knows whether *Sorabij's* _*Opus
Clavisymphonicum*_ ( *not: Opus Clavicembalisticum*) has ever been issued on CDs. If yes, when, where, how to get it - that's what I'm interested in.

thks z.gry


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just looked up on Sorabji Archive, and it says that no recordings have been made of the piece yet.


----------

